# TV Apps



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

Everytime I try to load up my Apps today, I get the following error message: "TV Apps is still initializing, please try again later. (301)"

*Everything* else works just fine.

I have tried a reset to no avail, and a test says everything is fine.

Is anyone else having a similar issue?
I have a HR24-100 if it matters.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Restore network defaults and go through the connect now process again and let me know what completion code you get. Should be one of the following 86-xxx, 87-xxx, 88-xxx

Menu > Settings & Help > Settings > Network Setup > Restore Defaults
Once network defaults are restored select Connect Now.


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, I did that and the code was 88-491.

It did'nt fix it btw....


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I had the same issue, could not get it to work, and we had bad storms approaching late afternoon today. Saw your post and as of 9:36PM CST they are working now. Give your's a try again.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

orbit626 said:


> Everytime I try to load up my Apps today, I get the following error message: "TV Apps is still initializing, please try again later. (301)"
> 
> *Everything* else works just fine.
> 
> ...


This is an extremely common Directv problem. Take the network setting from your computer and put them in your Directv box except for the IP address. Assign a static IP address within the range your router gives you. Test the internet connection only on your Directv box. Once you get the internet connection working on your Directv box set Network Services to Automatic. Do not try to bring up the TV apps or test Network Services for a time period of at least over night. You need to give the TV apps time to initiate. If you don't do that each time you try to bring them up the initialization process will start over and require another waiting time period. I have never had it fail if you leave the initial set up to work over night. I had to teach the Directv installers in my area this trick as they didn't know how to get the TV apps to work either. BTW, you do not need to mess with assigning ports or port forwarding as Automatic will find any open ports on your router and use them. PS: You might want to think about using the OPEN DNS servers rather than your ISP's.


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

Codespy, we also had pretty bad weather all around us today. I was wondering if perhaps that could be the cause. Seems like thats probably the culprit. 

Just gonna have to wait!


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip macfan601.  
I'll give that a go.


----------



## newmanx4 (May 4, 2012)

macfan601 said:


> This is an extremely common Directv problem. Take the network setting from your computer and put them in your Directv box except for the IP address. Assign a static IP address within the range your router gives you. Test the internet connection only on your Directv box. Once you get the internet connection working on your Directv box set Network Services to Automatic. Do not try to bring up the TV apps or test Network Services for a time period of at least over night. You need to give the TV apps time to initiate. If you don't do that each time you try to bring them up the initialization process will start over and require another waiting time period. I have never had it fail if you leave the initial set up to work over night. I had to teach the Directv installers in my area this trick as they didn't know how to get the TV apps to work either. BTW, you do not need to mess with assigning ports or port forwarding as Automatic will find any open ports on your router and use them. PS: You might want to think about using the OPEN DNS servers rather than your ISP's.


Can you break this down a bit? I just had a DirecTV install done Monday. The TV apps not working started yesterday. I stumbled upon this site while Googling this problem.

You say to take my computers network setting and put it in the DirecTV box. When I go to Settings->Network Setup->Advanced Setup the boxes are pre-populated. Should I just change the IP address to a different number? Mine ends with .3, could I just change that to .6 if it's not shown on my router as a connected device?

Network Services is already set to Automatic. Do I need to run Network Services after assigning a different IP?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

I set my IP addresses to .20, .24 and .27, to reflect the type of box so I could ID it on the network more readily. Conveniently, those numbers are also above the range of my other junk on my LAN, but well within the range of the router. 

I also set my DNS to .8.8.8.8 instead of the default which is your ISP's DNS servers. Works faster.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

newmanx4 said:


> Can you break this down a bit? I just had a DirecTV install done Monday. The TV apps not working started yesterday. I stumbled upon this site while Googling this problem.
> 
> You say to take my computers network setting and put it in the DirecTV box. When I go to Settings->Network Setup->Advanced Setup the boxes are pre-populated. Should I just change the IP address to a different number? Mine ends with .3, could I just change that to .6 if it's not shown on my router as a connected device?
> 
> Network Services is already set to Automatic. Do I need to run Network Services after assigning a different IP?


I would do a system reset first then change that IP address like you said and double check that everything else there is the same as on your computer's network connection. Make sure you have an internet connection on the Directv box after that. Double check network services is on automatic and then leave anything network related on the Directv box alone for the night. The 301 error is truthful in that it needs time to initialize. Where most people go wrong is that they keep testing Network Services or keep trying to bring up TV apps. Each time they do that, until they are initialized, it starts the process over from the beginning.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk!
> 
> I set my IP addresses to .20, .24 and .27, to reflect the type of box so I could ID it on the network more readily. Conveniently, those numbers are also above the range of my other junk on my LAN, but well within the range of the router.
> 
> I also set my DNS to .8.8.8.8 instead of the default which is your ISP's DNS servers. Works faster.


Good plan. I have my Directv box's IPs set to 03, 04, 05. if I remember correctly the .8.8.8.8 address is Google's DNS sever's address. There is nothing wrong with that, just that I personally like Open DNS', DNS server better. Just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## johnchart (Sep 17, 2006)

I have had same 301 problem for 2/3 days. Red button reset didn't work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You guys need to know... you should expect this sort of thing with TVApps for the short term. Something better is coming, but in the meantime the current system is going to have some issues.


----------



## newmanx4 (May 4, 2012)

I changed the IP on the DVR box last night. Checked it this morning and still no go on the TV Apps. I then checked the other three HD boxes and they all have the same error. I changed the IP address on the DVR again before I left for work and changed the DNS to 8.8.8.8. I'll see when I get home if it worked.

BTW, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are the Google DNS servers.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

macfan601 said:


> Good plan. I have my Directv box's IPs set to 03, 04, 05. if I remember correctly the .8.8.8.8 address is Google's DNS sever's address. There is nothing wrong with that, just that I personally like Open DNS', DNS server better. Just a matter of personal preference.


You recall correctly! It's just so easy to remember.....:lol:


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

macfan601 said:


> I would do a system reset first then change that IP address like you said and double check that everything else there is the same as on your computer's network connection. Make sure you have an internet connection on the Directv box after that. Double check network services is on automatic and then leave anything network related on the Directv box alone for the night. The 301 error is truthful in that it needs time to initialize. Where most people go wrong is that they keep testing Network Services or keep trying to bring up TV apps. Each time they do that, until they are initialized, it starts the process over from the beginning.


Thx, will quit checking Apps & Net Svces for a couple of days...mine happened the morning after my latest S/W update (HR21) about 30 hrs ago. Usually anytime I have a 'Svces Not Available' (often after playing with the Dock) I just have to Reset the DVR. Nothing has helped with the 301 .....looks like another 'fix' that caused other probs..the ole 'unintended consequences' thingie again!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You guys need to know... you should expect this sort of thing with TVApps for the short term. Something better is coming, but in the meantime the current system is going to have some issues.


Care to elaborate? On what and when?:nono:


----------



## newmanx4 (May 4, 2012)

My TV Apps are working again on the DVR. But since they came back I now have some major lag when I use any action buttons on my remote. I'm talking 5-10 seconds from the time I press a button until the box responds. Channel up/down, volume up/down, direction arrows and number keys work fine. It's Guide, List, Exit, Menu, and Info that have the lag.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

newmanx4 said:


> My TV Apps are working again on the DVR. But since they came back I now have some major lag when I use any action buttons on my remote. I'm talking 5-10 seconds from the time I press a button until the box responds. Channel up/down, volume up/down, direction arrows and number keys work fine. It's Guide, List, Exit, Menu, and Info that have the lag.


Try this hit the active button then hit the exit button it may take several times on the exit button but this always speeds up my remote commands


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You guys need to know... you should expect this sort of thing with TVApps for the short term. Something better is coming, but in the meantime the current system is going to have some issues.


I figured something was up because for the longest time, my apps worked and my internet connection stayed connected. Lately, the connection keeps dropping which causes the apps to fail. And the only way I can get them to return is to reset my router. That makes things good again for a while and then the internet connection drops again. So to hear that something better is in the works makes sense as to why all of a sudden, MRV is breaking.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You guys need to know... you should expect this sort of thing with TVApps for the short term. Something better is coming, but in the meantime the current system is going to have some issues.


What better is coming? Apps updated to HD graphics? More than just pulling a PNG from a webserver ie) actual interactivity with direct access to sound, video and controls? Angry birds? Order Pizza Hut delivery by remote?


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

jamwadmag said:


> Thx, will quit checking Apps & Net Svces for a couple of days...mine happened the morning after my latest S/W update (HR21) about 30 hrs ago. Usually anytime I have a 'Svces Not Available' (often after playing with the Dock) I just have to Reset the DVR. Nothing has helped with the 301 .....looks like another 'fix' that caused other probs..the ole 'unintended consequences' thingie again!


Have had 3 different S/W updates in the past week on my HR21, with the TV Apps 301 message still remaining following each one---apparently the updates didnt address this prob!! Everything else works fine?!

Would really like to know what the recent mutliple S/W updates were 'suppose' to fix..!!









NOTE: After 3 yrs of successful TV Apps (w/2 diff DVR's), I now have NO such feature!


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

jamwadmag said:


> Have had 3 different S/W updates in the past week on my HR21, with the TV Apps 301 message still remaining following each one---apparently the updates didnt address this prob!! Everything else works fine?!
> 
> Would really like to know what the recent mutliple S/W updates were 'suppose' to fix..!!
> 
> ...


Got mine working after 1 week, but dont know what 'combo' did it?!!

Went into my router/modem (Qwest) Config page, under Advanced Setup, toggled my firewall 'Block Modem Ping' (was 'Disabled'), and under section 'Applications,' set my DirecTV IP to allow Server with 2 pre-set Rules that popped up, tried bringing up TV Apps while doing all the afore mentioned changes, then removed the rules, and set all back to orig settings B4 'diddling!'

Went back to my DVR, Restored Defaults, Repeated Net Setup, and ended with Network Services....all of a sudden, TV Apps is now up & working?! Somehow 'toggling' some router/modem features fixed the 'hitch in my git-along!"....

Wrote down what I did in case happens again..dont know the particular change that cleared the prob??

Any thoughts from the peanut gallery out there??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Almost hate to say this, but it may have been nothing you did.... TV Apps have been erratic, and moreso recently.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Almost hate to say this, but it may have been nothing you did.... TV Apps have been erratic, and moreso recently.


Yeah, I thought about that too. After 1 week, 3 DVR S/W chgs, and many Resets, Net Svces, etc., it seemed more than 'coincidental' when prob cleared up immediately after my 'diddling!'

Guess time will tell...was my 1st run-in with the '301' msg in over 3 yrs of TV Apps usage...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You guys need to know... you should expect this sort of thing with TVApps for the short term. Something better is coming, but in the meantime the current system is going to have some issues.


Guys, don't forget this post that was just a few up on the screen, the TVApps issue has nothing to do with your receivers or setups.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Guys, don't forget this post that was just a few up on the screen, the TVApps issue has nothing to do with your receivers or setups.


OK, will 'cool my jets' on pursuing futher TV Apps probs ...but while searching the Inet lately, have seen multple complaints on TV Apps & the 301 msg going back to 2010....like the feature, use it every day for 'instant' sports team tracking/stats, local weather forecast/radar, etc. Worth waiting for...
*
EDIT: BTW, since you are a Mod, does DBSTalk have an 'inside mole' with D*?? And why have I recvd "3" S/W updates in just 1 weeks time to my HR21??*


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Since I can't seem to sit in front of any TV without my laptop or iPad or both, TV apps has no real value for me. I know some are very attached to them, though, and would want them gone only if it speeded up overall performance. But I doubt they slow things down whether activated or not.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

There is an app that I use quite often but it's been a while since I looked to see what is new. Stuart has stated that something better is coming, I look forward to that time.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Any time and money spent on "something better than TV Apps" would be better spent on solving basic functionality problems.

Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## newmanx4 (May 4, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Since I can't seem to sit in front of any TV without my laptop or iPad or both, TV apps has no real value for me. I know some are very attached to them, though, and would want them gone only if it speeded up overall performance. But I doubt they slow things down whether activated or not.


Same here. My phone is usually close at hand to check anything I would check with TV Apps. Over the last several days TV Apps has been in and out for me. When they are working I get the major lag from the box. When they are not working the box runs as it should, so at this point I hope they stay broken for me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Any time and money spent on "something better than TV Apps" would be better spent on solving basic functionality problems.
> 
> Just my opinion, YMMV.


Duly noted. But please accept that one thing has nothing to do with another.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Since I can't seem to sit in front of any TV without my laptop or iPad or both, TV apps has no real value for me.


This X 1000

Just another example of why they need to put an on/off switch on all of their fancy dancing lights.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Duly noted. But please accept that one thing has nothing to do with another.


I will gladly accept that claim when and if DirecTV demonstrates the ability to correct the basic functional problems and add unnecessary bells and whistles that don't bog down their DVR's. History does not suggest that will happen anytime "soon".

.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Think they are adding Facebook and twitter like Xbox or Xfinity X1 ?


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

newmanx4 said:


> Same here. My phone is usually close at hand to check anything I would check with TV Apps. Over the last several days TV Apps has been in and out for me. When they are working I get the major lag from the box. When they are not working the box runs as it should, so at this point I hope they stay broken for me.


I sort of like the feature when checking a favorite sports team to click on "go to the channel". Other than that, I'd agree, not a lot there you can't do quickly elsewhere.


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

Like many others, I was receiving the 301 error message when trying to access the TV Apps, but as of last night they seem to be working for me again.

Not sure if they actually changed anything, but my initial impression is that they are just a little less slow to come up on screen. I hope they improve(d) the reliablilty of both apps and the caller ID feature. They tend to disappear on me and usually require a reset to bring them back.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

majikmarker said:


> Like many others, I was receiving the 301 error message when trying to access the TV Apps, but as of last night they seem to be working for me again.
> 
> Not sure if they actually changed anything, but my initial impression is that they are just a little less slow to come up on screen. I hope they improve(d) the reliablilty of both apps and the caller ID feature. They tend to disappear on me and usually require a reset to bring them back.


Yeah, after suffering the "301 Initializing" error message outage for about a week TV Apps came back on my HR34 as well several days ago, and do appear to load much more promptly.

For now at least ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah, after suffering the "301 Initializing" error message outage for about a week TV Apps came back on my HR34 as well several days ago, and do appear to load much more promptly.
> 
> For now at least ...


In our case...it was 2 HR24's...but yes...we had the same experience here.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In our case...it was 2 HR24's...but yes...we had the same experience here.


All working for me now too.

And....how did you get my ring all of a sudden?


----------



## NewView (Jan 15, 2007)

Count me in as one who has just recently began having problems with TV Apps ... after having NO problems for years. I'm getting the same error message as many others:
"TV apps is still initializing please try again later (301)"

I've tried for 3 days with no luck.

I use it almost exclusively for a quick weather report for the day/week and it is sorely missed now that it's inaccessible.


----------



## JJRider (May 28, 2012)

I would like to watch live DirectTV on my Kindle Fire. From what a I'm told by DirectTV I can't do it....no app for it. Hope they are working on something....any word on that?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's not likely to happen. Maybe if there is a slingbox app for kindle fire, you could hook a slingbox up to your DIRECTV receiver. It's not likely you'll get a solution that doesn't require additional hardware, at least not in the near term future.


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

NewView said:


> Count me in as one who has just recently began having problems with TV Apps ... after having NO problems for years. I'm getting the same error message as many others:
> "TV apps is still initializing please try again later (301)"
> 
> I've tried for 3 days with no luck.


Just wait weeks-to-months and the prob will 'go away!'

I worked as AOL Tech Support many, many, many yrs ago (B4 the Inet) supporting Dos/Win3.1/Mac platforms, and when the prob was with AOL s/w we would admit to it and offer $ in compensation when applicable. The subsequent 'later' and omnipotent AOL wasnt as noble!

But w/DTV, sounds like they have multitudes of probs with their many configs/recvrs, etc. and will not admit to probs being 'theirs' with their millions of subscribers, but will just fix them over time....that's the age that we live in....get used to it. Good customer svce & support is a dream of the past.


----------

